# What Pro Sport Is Your Favorite?



## HiDesertHal (Jan 17, 2018)

Yeah, that's right...what's your favorite pro sport that you like to watch on TV?

I like to watch baseball because the pace is slow.

HDH


----------



## IKE (Jan 17, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> *{I didn't put this in the sports category because I want it here.}
> 
> 
> *Hal you are not running SF and it makes no difference where 'YOU' want to post your threads.......Matrix and SeaBreeze have different topic categories for a reason.
> ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> HiDesertHal said:
> 
> 
> > *{I didn't put this in the sports category because I want it here.}
> ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 17, 2018)

I see nothing with having a general discussion about sports. Other people who are also not running this forum may disagree but that's okay. 

Back to the question....My favorite pro sport is also baseball.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 17, 2018)

1st Tennis
2nd Hockey
3rd Baseball


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> I see nothing with having a general discussion about sports. Other people who are also not running this forum may disagree but that's okay.
> 
> Back to the question....My favorite pro sport is also baseball.



In small print he said he posted in the wrong forum because HE wants it here..


----------



## IKE (Jan 17, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> In small print he said he posted in the wrong forum because HE wants it here..



Quote Hal, " I didn't put this in the sports category because *I* want it here."


Ken which in a round about way means (at least to me) that Hal is saying.......'I know this is the wrong forum for this topic but I could care less, I'll post my threads wherever I want.'

Typical of OP.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2018)

Seems some of our newer members enjoy confrontation.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 17, 2018)

Rugby


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh come on folks.. leave Hal alone.... it matters not in the great scheme of things, because matrix or seabreeze will place it where it should be if they want it moved.. so let's not have a fight over minor things ..


Hal, my favourite sport to watch is horse-racing... followed closely by formula one Motor  racing... I love any kind of sport that gets my adrenalin pumping... I would be bored witless with tennis or golf.. too slow for me.. I also like to watch rugby and football occasionally..


----------



## chic (Jan 17, 2018)

Tennis is my favorite sport, followed by golf. (And I agree with Holly. Leave Hal in peace. At least he gets the conversation started.)


----------



## Falcon (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm with you Larry.  (rkunsaw)


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 17, 2018)

*
For me, I just look at thread titles, not where they are.  Give THAT a rest.

To answer your question, Football.    And, next month the winter Olympics will be watched.
*


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks, rkunsaw!

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm sure they can read for themselves, Ken.

Howl


----------



## oldman (Jan 18, 2018)

I have officiated high school and small college basketball for 40 years. This coming baseball season will be my 40th season working H.S. baseball and my 27th season umpiring college baseball. I also graduated from umpire school and umpired professional baseball in the minor leagues, but for only three years before deciding that I wasn't going to make it to the major leagues, or as it's called "The Show" and wanted to get on with my life. I enjoy both sports equally, although I believe that basketball requires the athletes to be in better physical condition, but baseball requires the players, especially the pitchers, to be more skilled. It doesn't take a lot of skill to slam dunk a basketball, unless you are under 6 feet tall. I am 6'4" and used to be able to dunk, but now at my age, I can barely jump high enough to just touch the rim. The top on the rim is 10 feet from the ground up to the top. 

With my work schedule for my real job, I was only available to officiate and umpire mostly on weekends. I only had to work one weekend a month, so during that week, I had two days off in the middle of the week. Now that I am retired, I am still an active official and umpire and work more now than I did when I worked at my real job. I keep myself in pretty good physical condition. I umpire very few H.S. baseball games due to my college schedule being fairly full.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 18, 2018)

I used to play tennis on a weekly basis,was in tennis league in 80's-90's.I preferred singles over doubles,got more exercise in singles. Sue


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 18, 2018)

IKE said:


> Quote Hal, " I didn't put this in the sports category because *I* want it here."
> 
> 
> Ken which in a round about way means (at least to me) that Hal is saying.......'I know this is the wrong forum for this topic but I could care less, I'll post my threads wherever I want.'
> ...



Thanks, IKE!


----------



## 911 (Jan 18, 2018)

Pro football.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 18, 2018)

NFL followed by baseball and hockey


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 19, 2018)

I watch more boxing on television than any other pro sport, followed by baseball, football, and basketball.


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm rather partial to Ferret Legging, but I'm not sure how "professional" it is.  I believe the winner gets his pint paid for by the loser.....after the loser gets back from the emergency room.


----------

